
How DMCA is being used to censor #OhMyFish in GitHub - caarlos0
https://twitter.com/derekstavis/status/704388930876149761
======
dozzie
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10271304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10271304)

TL;DR: OhMyFish stole some code on MIT license _stripping_ author attribution,
and got kicked hard.

------
dpc_pw
TL;DR?

I don't get it. So someone is so eager to get credit, that wants to takeover
whole project?

~~~
caarlos0
basically, seems like he wants to shut down it's project competition...

------
caarlos0
Seems like the link was taken down, sorry everyone..

~~~
alfanick
oh irony

